
Show HN: Time-series data of mutual funds open sourced for First time in India - utkarshohm
https://github.com/utkarshohm/mf-nav-data
======
utkarshohm
I built and operated a mutual fund investing platform in India as a licensed
distributor. I used this data to analyse and visualise mutual funds.

The finance industry wants 'exclusive access to data' to be a competitive
advantage. I believe that, on the contrary, data should be universally
accessible and differentiation in product or distribution could be the
barriers. This is why I am open-sourcing all the data I collected.

~~~
samblr
A blog post on technicalities of analysing this data would be really useful.

~~~
utkarshohm
Sure. That would make the data more useful too. Will do it. Thanks for the
suggestion.

------
anilgulecha
Thanks for this! The description says data is compressed, but I can see it's
all uncompressed CSVs.

Question: Do you update CSVs automatically at intervals? Is this data
considered public domain, as it's recording facts?

------
nautical
Hi ! Can you tell a little bit more about the data sources and how they were
collected ? If someone wants to keep updating the data ?

